# Noisy Frigidaire side by side



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like the ice maker to me. The clicks and motor/gear hum are the ice maker ejecting the ice, followed by a click to open the water flow, water sounds while it is filling the trays, then another click to stop the water.

Repeated clicks may mean that something is preventing the ice maker from ejecting the cubes. Make sure nothing is in the ice tray or pressing against the ice maker. 

If you don't have anb ice maker, then I'm baffled.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree with StevePM. You might try to recreate it by emptying some of the ice from the tray. Just enough so the metal arm on the ice maker doesn't touch any ice. Give it a few minutes. It will eject the ice and start the cycle. 

One other issue you might have is too much water is filling in the ice maker trays. This could make it hard for the ejection mechanism to get the ice out of the trays, and possibly wear down your gears.

Side Note: not really sure what the exact mechanism for getting ice out of the trays is called. Just made up ejection mechanism.


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

The first time I heard it I was in the living room and I thought just as you did, that it was the ice maker. But since then I have heard the ice maker many times--both filling and ejecting and that sound is different, and at a different area. The noise I am hearing and concerned about is in the top rear of the wall between the freezer and the refrigerator. The serviceman said it is a baffle that opens to allow cold air from the freezer section to cool the refrigerator section by means of a fan that I do hear start to run after these noise episodes. What I'm concerned about is the fact that I don't remember it making these sounds when we first got it.

Thanks for the input.

Dave


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I have counted this sequence repeating as many as 18 times in succession and then all of a sudden you will hear what sounds like a fan come on and run.


!8 times? I think that takes the im off the list of possibilities, unless you waited quite a while. If it has a baffle motor, it may be the problem. I would not think they are designed to sound like grinding gears. Go as high as you in the chain of command where you bought it infirm them if the problem, and let them know you are aware of the warranty coming to an end. I would see if they would at least get someone to check it. Seems someone would remember if it has always done it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with Bowman with one exception, I would not "see if" they would get service out there, they WOULD GET THERE BUTTS OUT THERE NOW. They are well aware your warranty is about to expire and they will play games till it does if you let them.Once it does they will have a sudden and expensive cure.
JackM


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sometimes a threat of reporting to consumer protection agencies works. I would even consider calling the manufacturer about this.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Any noise that is not normal should be checked out.

The service guy should have offer to have a look at where the warranty was about to expire.

Here is a good place to get Frigidaire parts if they are every required.


----------

